# Masteron vs Equipoise ? Which is Better to Gain Muscle?



## Arnold (Oct 31, 2019)

*Masteron vs Equipoise ? Which is Better to Gain Muscle?*

*Question:* Is Masteron or Equipoise the better steroid to gain muscle?

*Answer:* The answer depends on how it?s being looked at.

Effectiveness milligram per milligram: One way is, having the rest of a stack already, and wanting to add X mg of boldenone, or the same mg of Masteron.

To some extent it would depend on what the rest of the stack was, but in most cases I?d call this a pretty even match.

Cost per milligram: Another would be, having the rest of a stack already, and having $X to spend on either boldenone or Masteron. Usually the answer would be, whichever is cheapest per mg. I think this would usually be the boldenone but not always.

Side effects: Still another would be, having the rest of a stack already, and picking appropriate doses for each drug, considering side effects. Depending on preferences or on the rest of the stack, Masteron would win in many cases; boldenone in some others.

When looking at side effects, it?s always necessary to look at the sum total of the stack. Too often an individual component gets blamed, when the problem is that that the total was simply too much, and omission of another of the compounds would also have avoided the problem.

I don?t think Masteron is the slightest bit worse than anything else when it comes to hair loss or effect on the prostate for any given amount of anabolic effect.

But if you had what was a substantial steroid dosage already and then added another steroid to it, the total could easily be more than personally suitable for you.

However if you used it alone and found it unsuitably harsh for you, that would be a different story. That would be unusual though: I?ve never encountered it.

Single steroid stack: THEN you have the question of using by itself.

If mass is the only consideration and if only one can be picked, boldenone. Not recommended as the way to gain the most mass in either case.

If mass is the only consideration and there?s the option of using both: Using both.

I have used only Masteron and boldenone in a cycle for myself only once: I?ve never had anyone else using it.

It was Masteron propionate 100 mg/day, boldenone propionate 50 mg/day, so just over a gram per week total. Nice. Nothing wrong with it at all, I?d be fine with doing it again.

The enanthates would have been more convenient as it was an 8 week cycle and would be fine, but propionates were what was on hand.


----------



## CCGrinder (Nov 1, 2019)

Hey mate can you do a post on mast e verses primo e they seem quite similar on paper? 

Sent from my ZTE Blade A462 using Tapatalk


----------



## Xxplosive (Nov 3, 2019)

CCGrinder said:


> Hey mate can you do a post on mast e verses primo e they seem quite similar on paper?
> 
> Sent from my ZTE Blade A462 using Tapatalk



Primo will fill you out, build quality muscle and significant strength increase.... Whereas Masteron you're not gonna gain size, but it will dry you out better and is a bit better bringing out minute definition.


----------



## CCGrinder (Nov 3, 2019)

Xxplosive said:


> Primo will fill you out, build quality muscle and significant strength increase.... Whereas Masteron you're not gonna gain size, but it will dry you out better and is a bit better bringing out minute definition.


They say it's nitrogen retention is unreal? 

Sent from my ZTE Blade A462 using Tapatalk


----------



## Xxplosive (Nov 4, 2019)

CCGrinder said:


> They say it's nitrogen retention is unreal?
> 
> Sent from my ZTE Blade A462 using Tapatalk



I can't speak from a scientific standpoint on that... But i will say you can get stronger and build a bit of muscle on an overall calorie deficit if your protein is high enough on primo.

You can also take more extreme calorie deficits and hold onto more muscle on a cut with primo.


----------

